# Can pex fittings be reused?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a small project I want to do with pex, and I might later on scrap it or just play around with it. I want to do this more or less to get some practice, before I decide to take on an actual plumbing job. So can the fittings actually be reused, or are they "1 crimp" and then you can't reuse them again?

Also are crimpers fairly standard or do I need to get fittings that match with the crimper? What about sizes, do crimpers adjust ok to different sizes of pipe?


----------



## MTHOMP (Apr 16, 2010)

*pex fittings*

if you buy the push fittings they can be removed, but are usually more expensive. they come in varied sizes and uses ie. t's 90's, ect.. they have a ring in front that you push toward the fitting and the pull on the tubing. I have used them in several locations and have not had a problem (leaking), but still would not use them enclosed in a wall. they are very forgiving for a DIY . if you use a crimp fitting it is less expensive but ive had a lot of difficulty reusing them


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My use of "PEX" piping and fittings is somewhat limited as compared to a person who works with it everyday, so here's my opinion, and I stand to be corrected: The rings which are crimped onto the outside of the PEX tubing are not reuseable. They can be cut off without damaging the actual fitting(s), then discard the damaged ring. I have used fittings, elbows, reducers, adapters, etc., twice. I've had no need to use them more than twice. *Whenever* I have had to cut a ring off PEX tubing, I always cut back the damaged part of the tubing to have a good, new working surface. NO chances taken there. From what I learned from plumbers using PEX before buying tools, crimpers are to be sized according to the size of the crimp ring. I was told to stay away from the crimpers which would crimp multiple sizes as they were not consistent. Being as 99% of my work involves 1/2" or 3/4", that is the sizing of crimpers I bought and all has been well. My 2¢ worth, David


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thurman;429623........[/SIZE said:


> My 2¢ worth, David



Good advice David, & congratulations on finding the 2¢ symbol
.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe they make a cutter specifically for removing the ring from the tubing without damaging the tubing or the fitting.


----------

